# Transmission Fluid Coming out of vent hose???



## Mrfirefighter (Jun 23, 2011)

I just bought a 1997 Maxima SE 5 speed and it looks like fluid is coming out of the transmission vent hose. The guy who sold it to me said the clutch was just replace and i dont really hear any whinning or whistling noise from the transmission. I did drive it back home which was an 1hr and 30min ride back hope and then I popped the hood and noticed the smell and saw the fluid. Could this be a bad sign???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would remove the fill plug on the side of the trans and make sure it's not overfilled.


----------

